# Autosmart snow foams



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

anyone have any experience of any of the autosmart foams, like high foam or actimousse?

im looking for something to replace SSF with for the pre 2bm wash that has good cleaning ability without stripping the LSP and preferably a nice thick foam

my rep recommended High Foam, but I cant seem to find much on it


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

high foam is ok cleaner and dwell time. 

you will have to mess around with the mixture to get it right. 

i personally use hd foam at the moment but i am testing there new white out foam(only available in scotland ?) i think. 


its proving to be very very very good


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

there concentrated car shampoo foams up a treat cleans not too bad either.active xl i use on van shifts owt.acctimouse ill tell you soon as i get it in week or so hopefully.are you finding the ssf takes too long to break up off floor and dont realy clean owt.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Please see my review of AutoSmart Actimousse Plus here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=157370

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

thanks guys

Clive is Actimousse + LSP safe?
and how thick did it foam up?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

actimousse is a brilliant product. leagues ahead of SSF IMO. i used about 300ml in my 1 litre bottle a few days ago and it cleaned the car a treat, i would say it removed atleast 90% if the dirt from the car. i found the foam from ssf would sit on the road outside my house for ageeeess. 

actimousse doesn't give the thickest foam but does stay on the car for a good 7-8 minutes, which is more than enough for it to do what it needs to and also means one rinsed off it doesn't sit about for hours.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

will it take the LSP off?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> will it take the LSP off?


In the months I've used it the only thing it's taken off is dirt. Love to know where this whole "it'll strip wax" guff started from.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i had read a while back that actimousse was good stuff but that for a regular wash was to aggressive and would take off the LSP.

but if this isnt true then i think i will be getting some next time i see my rep


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

g101 on lower panels, pressure wash. concentrate shampoo thru the lance, job done 

much cheaper than the snowfoams (not that they are expensive :lol


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I have plenty of G101, its just im after something nice and foamy

also does anyone know if its possible to get the proper labels for the AS spray bottles?


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

mouthyman said:


> I have plenty of G101, its just im after something nice and foamy
> 
> also does anyone know if its possible to get the proper labels for the AS spray bottles?


Yeah my rep has them in a little folder, with the labels for the 5ltr bottles aswell, as some of the products are actually the same just relabeled :thumb:

I have actimousse and can say it's much better than BH :thumb: you could always ask your rep, or someone local for a sample? :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

g101 is better than all the snowfoams imo


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

not sure if G101 would be overkill though.
its pretty potent stuff for the regular clean


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I use active xl (sometimes) a nats knacker in the bottle and away you go, doest foam as much as snow foams but the dwell time is around 7 mins, never stripped any wax/sealant as it is that concentrated you dont need a lot, Ive had a 25lt drum for almost a year now and still only about half way down, also if you fiddle with the strength and put it through a hand held pressure sprayer the cleaning ability for arches and engine bays is 2nd to none, highly recommended mate, just one thing to look out for is leaving it too long to dwell at the incorrect dilution rate on stainless as it does mark up, not that i have had any issues with that happening that is what my rep told me.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You can easily boost the foam of any of the regular TFR products such as Active XL or Hazsafe by adding Autosmart Foam Booster available in 5LT's. You can even add it to Actimousse if you want even thicker foam.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

may have to ask my rep if he has any i can try,

im just looking for something to replace the SSF and give me a good thick foam


----------



## GeeTeeEye (Oct 29, 2009)

I got some White Out from my rep today, will be trying it out soon. I currently use VP and its pretty good.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

my rep had white out when i last saw him let us know how you get on.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> high foam is ok cleaner and dwell time.
> 
> you will have to mess around with the mixture to get it right.
> 
> ...


White out is mad thick, how is the cleaning power?

And any idea why it's scotland only?


----------

